# Market research



## Leaders887 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have been reading threads for a while, but just made an account. 

I have seen multiple threads about market research and where to find statistics to put into a business plan, but NONE of them are that helpful.

So instead of asking where I can look for that information, I rather ask your personal experience on this matter.

What information did you feel needed to be in your business plan? 

What information actually made it into the plan?

What did you compile it from? 

Etc.

Thank you in advance


----------



## chrisgayle (Jul 19, 2011)

Market research is for discovering what people want, need, or believe. It can also involve discovering how they act. Once that research is completed, it can be used to determine how to market your product. To start up a business, there are some important things:
1.Market information
2.Market segmentation
3.Market trends


----------



## DYZYN (Aug 27, 2011)

You may want to look into getting a Mintel or IBISworld report on the market.

Here are some stats I had pulled a while ago:
*E-Commerce*

Average annual growth rate of 6.6% (2005-2010)
Projected annual growth rate of 10.5% (2010 – 2015)
15% of the E-Commerce industry is comprised of clothing, footwear, accessories and jewelry retailing and services


----------



## HISBSNS (Apr 10, 2011)

DYZYN,
Thank you for your response to the post above. I was looking for such information.


----------



## HISBSNS (Apr 10, 2011)

DYZYN,
Did you obtain the information you listed from the IBIS or Mintel Report? Thanks again.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Leaders887 said:


> Hello everyone. I have been reading threads for a while, but just made an account.
> 
> I have seen multiple threads about market research and where to find statistics to put into a business plan, but NONE of them are that helpful.
> 
> ...


Are you starting a business or writing a paper for school?


----------

